# GUATEMALA CITY | Tiffany Novena | +75m x 2 | 25 fl x 2 | U/C



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

GTsky said:


>


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Topped Out!










enlace


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Great pic!



C_F said:


> *VIKATOR*​
> Gracias a Vikator! kay:


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yesterday 



rudycano said:


> unas que tomé hoy
> 
> 
> Guatemala City by Rudy Cano Lemus, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

In the background








[/CENTER]

*davide77photoshow*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*luisficarpediem*









*Neocret, S.A.*









*Neocret, S.A.*









*Neocret, S.A.*









*Neocret, S.A.*









*Neocret, S.A.*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*uti___rios*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Today



Ifig said:


>


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

By *Manogonz*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

From up close and far 


















*By Manogonz*



RigoStar said:


> Del aeropuerto..





RigoStar said:


> Se lucen, desde la zona 10


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Topped out and just facade details to go!


GUATEMALA. by María Renée Batlle Castillo, en Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*manogonz*



rudycano said:


> una de hoy desde carretera a El Salvador
> 
> 
> Ciudad de Guatemala by Rudy Cano Lemus, en Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*
serotencio*


----------



## Tucson2018 (Jun 1, 2018)

Guatemala City has certainly grown more upwards since visiting there in 2006. Look great!


----------

